# New Baby Boy!!



## ShutterBug (Aug 12, 2013)

This sweet baby is in need of a name. He is almost 3 weeks old now. Still with mama and sister. He currently started dragging his back legs. It looks he may of gotten a spine injury. He still tries to use his back legs but they still drag a bit. We have been keeping a super close eye on him and been giving him lots of love. I was hoping to get some name ideas for him...??


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh noooo hes soooooo cute I can't handle it!!!!!!! I think the fact that he drags his legs is adorable, hopefully it isn't causing him any pain or discomfort! In that first picture he kind of looks like he has dinosaur feet... like Littlefoot from the land before time hahaha. What about Petrie!? I am a huge fan of old fashioned human names for male rats like Dewey, Hubert or Floyd. Or like Chester.

What kind of names do you like? Cutesy names? People names? Themed names?


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

What about Quasi, like Quasimodo. I know he doesn't have a hunched back lol, but I think It would be cute. By the way he is probably the cutest little baby I have ever seen.


----------



## ShutterBug (Aug 12, 2013)

I love all types of different names. For my ratties I have cutesy, people and themed all depends on the rattie hehe! 

Aww I love land before time. They were one of my favorite movies as a kid. Ill show these names to my bf and see what he thinks. Thanks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

ShutterBug said:


> I love all types of different names. For my ratties I have cutesy, people and themed all depends on the rattie hehe!
> 
> Aww I love land before time. They were one of my favorite movies as a kid. Ill show these names to my bf and see what he thinks. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You guys decide on a name yet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShutterBug (Aug 12, 2013)

kenzierey said:


> You guys decide on a name yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah we decided on naming him Slyder Ryde. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

Ahhh he is so cute my heart is melting!!!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I saw a cat that did this they made a little walker for him and he learned to use his back legs again. Why don't you try this for the little rat? That's a great name he is a cute little guy.


----------



## littleknitwit (Feb 9, 2014)

What kind of rat is this? ADORABLE.


----------



## ShutterBug (Aug 12, 2013)

littleknitwit said:


> What kind of rat is this? ADORABLE.


He is an American blue dumbo  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haven (Feb 26, 2014)

He is super cute! Hopefully his legs will improve.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

What happened to his legs? Poor furry.


----------



## ShutterBug (Aug 12, 2013)

He seemed to have a spinal injury at two weeks of age. His legs improve daily. He loves to run around my bed. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

